# Has Anyone Been To Rondeau Provincial Park In Ontario



## Henry (Feb 22, 2006)

Just trying to do some digging. With this being the last year one can drive into Canada w/o a passport I figured we'd see what's there.

We live near metro Detroit so this place is only about 2 hours away (100 miles) and is right on Lake Eire.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We didn't stay in that Provincial Park, but stayed in a few others in Ontario last summer. Each one of them was awsome (details and names of the parks in our Blog, see signature for link).

Ed


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Larry,

WOW!! Just finished reading your blog/chronicle of your trip. Guess I wasn't aware that your family had done all of this. Very impressive trip, very impressive blog.

Bill


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Very impressive trip, very impressive blog.


Thanks, we enjoyed writing it.

What impressed me were the quality of the Ontario Provincial Parks and all the fun we had. For the record we stayed at Rainbow Falls, Ivanhoe and Driftwood Provincial Parks. Ivanhoe was our favorite ... a great lake with a dog swim area; we'd love to go back, but it's a long way away from us.

Ed


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Henry

Rondeau is nice, I do not think it will come across as being as interesting as the others, however I would recommend a provincial park called the Pinery. Well sought after and a nice beach as well, especially near the farthest part from the gate (nestled in the trees and close to the beach), as you are likely aware you can access the Ontario Parks Reservation system and below is a link to the Friends of the Pinery Park.

Friends of the Pinery

Scott


----------



## Henry (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the help folks!

That trip blog is impressive. I wish I could do a trip like that some day. For right now we're sticking a little closer to home. I don't want to drive 6+ hours for a 3 day weekend.

Our first choice was/is the Pinery, which I agree is an excellent place to camp (watch out for poison ivy.. the sandy soil is great for growing that particualr plant). the problem is that getting a weekend reservation is like rolling the dice.. the place fills quickly!

I want to go in August and I plan on hopping on their reservation site at 12:01am the day the slot opens to try and get a couple of sites for our freinds and ourselves.

If not, we may try Rondeau instead. It does not look like it fills up quite as fast. There's also another smaller park about 40 minutes North of Pinery that looks promising too.

Thanks again!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> Larry,
> 
> WOW!! Just finished reading your blog/chronicle of your trip. Guess I wasn't aware that your family had done all of this. Very impressive trip, very impressive blog.
> 
> Bill


Yea...Ed set the bar a bit HIGH for the rest of us that are planning to take sabbatical Outback trips. We are just starting to plan ours for summer 2008...guess I'll have to have a live video stream of the trip to get a step up on Ed....


----------

